# Cali76 Compact Deluxe vs. Stacked



## Blair Nesbitt (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi all,

Looking to hear from anyone with experience using these two compression pedals. Leaning towards selling my compact deluxe for the stacked version to get the sustain.

Given that the Stacked version has a fixed ratio @4:1 - Will I miss the CD for that control?

Thanks.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I use the CD with a JHS Pulp n Peal. I turn the Pulp N Peal on and off as needed. I leave the CD on all the time. I like being able to adjust the blend on each. I rarely adjust anything else. The P N P adds an nice sizzle to my sound.


----------



## Blair Nesbitt (Jul 26, 2018)

player99 said:


> I use the CD with a JHS Pulp n Peal. I turn the Pulp N Peal on and off as needed. I leave the CD on all the time. I like being able to adjust the blend on each. I rarely adjust anything else. The P N P adds an nice sizzle to my sound.


Thanks for the response - so the PNP is going to give me the sustain?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Blair Nesbitt said:


> Thanks for the response - so the PNP is going to give me the sustain?


Definitely. Most likely any comp will, but I would make sure it has a blend knob. The PNP has a flavour that I like over other compressors though. I have a Keeley 4 knobber and a Boss but I like the PNP way better than the others.


----------

